# Looking for a good "healthy" baked (not fried) breaded chicken breast recipe



## wtdedula (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello All;
I am cooking dinner for my mother's 80th birthday party this weekend and I am looking for both a method and recipe for cooking breaded chicken so that it is healthier than fried chicken. 

Anyone have any good recipes and a cooking/breading method that produces a crunchy breading that doesn't fall off the meat ? 

I am intriegued by the recipe for "Ultracrunchy baked pork chops recipe in the February, 2008 issue of Cook's Illustrated which seems like something similar to what I'm looking for. 

Anyone have any good recipes they'd like to share for a healthier breaded chicken recipe that bakes the chicken rather than frying it ? 

Thanks. 

Tim


----------



## stephchows (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Tim, I have used this recipe for oven fried chicken a number of times and love it. You can grab the recipe on my blog ...ok it's not letting me post the link

stephchows (dot) blogspot (dot) com/2008/03/oven-fried-chicken.html

just add in the dots and hopefully you get there  

I hope you enjoy it!

Stephanie


----------

